# New Las Vegas Cirque show to replace Viva Elvis



## Karen G (Mar 7, 2012)

I just read this information:

NEW CIRQUE: ZARKANA
Viva Elvis will be replaced by Zarkana, an "acrobatic rock opera" about a magician named Zark who loses his power and the love of his life in an abandoned theatre populated by oddball characters and acrobats. The show has been a touring production - this will be its first permanent version. Viva Elvis will close in August and Zarkana will open sometime after that, probably 2013.
 Here's more info.


----------



## BoaterMike (Mar 7, 2012)

Karen, have you seen Absinthe at Caesar's?  It sounds pretty bizarre.  But that might be a  good thing.   

Mike


----------



## Karen G (Mar 8, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Karen, have you seen Absinthe at Caesar's?  It sounds pretty bizarre.  But that might be a  good thing.
> 
> Mike


No, I haven't seen that one. It does sound kind of strange.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm wondering just how many Cirque shows Vegas thinks it needs?


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 8, 2012)

Amen.  I was just thinking "_Another Cirque Show?_" myself.  Are they afraid to try something else?  Its a proven fact that big names can draw, look at Celine, Garth, Elton, etc.  Or how about another good Broadway Show?  Those work, too.  We've got enough Cirque Shows.  Quiet as it is kept, they are discounting them to locals on an ongoing basis (which means they are not filling the theaters on a regular basis).

Fern



dougp26364 said:


> I'm wondering just how many Cirque shows Vegas thinks it needs?


----------



## ricoba (Mar 8, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm wondering just how many Cirque shows Vegas thinks it needs?





Fern Modena said:


> Amen.  I was just thinking "_Another Cirque Show?_" myself.  Are they afraid to try something else?  Its a proven fact that big names can draw, look at Celine, Garth, Elton, etc.  Or how about another good Broadway Show?  Those work, too.  We've got enough Cirque Shows.  Quiet as it is kept, they are discounting them to locals on an ongoing basis (which means they are not filling the theaters on a regular basis).
> 
> Fern



+1

I just wonder if the Elvis show didn't work because people started wondering the same thing.  When does this Cirque thing end?  Enough is enough.    

There are currently 7 Cirque shows in Vegas! (which to me is 7 too many - but I know most will disagree, so I'd be happy to see only 1 or 2, but not 7!!!)

I am all for more headliners, Broadway and Production shows etc

Vegas needs to do something to "shake it up a bit" and re-invent itself again (which it has successfully done numerous times).  Just my anecdotal opinion, but Strip crowds just aren't what they were even a few years back.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm neither a big Elvis nor Cirque fan, but I saw the show at Aria last year.  I actually thought it was really good.  Main problem though - tough to decide if you should watch the Cirque performers, or the Elvis video clips.

Obviously though, the casinos can't seem to find something else to fill the showrooms on a permant basis.

And a little off topic, I thought there was supposed to be a Michael Jackson show at Mandalay Bay (to replace Lion King?).  Anyone know what happened to that?  I thought LK ended early 2011 at MB, so I would have thought something would have been there by now.

Jeff


----------



## Karen G (Mar 8, 2012)

ricoba said:


> I am all for more headliners, Broadway and Production shows etc





Fern Modena said:


> Or how about another good Broadway Show?



I'm so excited for the opening of the Smith Center downtown. We went down there last weekend and got to go inside. It is a fantastic art deco designed building with amazing performance halls inside that will rival other great venues around the country.  There are four Broadway shows playing from April through July. Then the touring production of "Wicked" will play here starting in August & September, I think.

I agree that we have enough Cirque shows. I'm sorry that the Elvis show didn't last longer. I really enjoyed it because I love Elvis.  I haven't heard anything recently about the Michael Jackson Cirque show, but initially I thought I'd read that it would take over the theater where Lion King had been at Mandalay Bay.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 8, 2012)

JeffW said:


> And a little off topic, I thought there was supposed to be a Michael Jackson show at Mandalay Bay (to replace Lion King?).  Anyone know what happened to that?  I thought LK ended early 2011 at MB, so I would have thought something would have been there by now.
> 
> Jeff


Today's paper had this story that states the Michael Jackson tribute is due to land at Mandalay Bay May 13 of next year.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 9, 2012)

Karen G said:


> I'm so excited for the opening of the Smith Center downtown. We went down there last weekend and got to go inside. It is a fantastic art deco designed building with amazing performance halls inside that will rival other great venues around the country.  There are four Broadway shows playing from April through July. Then the touring production of "Wicked" will play here starting in August & September, I think.



I agree I think the Smith Center and the Symphony Park development is great for the city.  But when we were there last weekend, the local media were touting that the Smith Center is geared more towards a locals audience.  It's really nice for locals that they won't have to go to LA or NYC for these type of things. Prices also seemed to match with lower prices (up to high end seating).  I hope it's a success. 

Downtown is really happening now.  We happened to get caught up in First Friday traffic and thought I was in LA!!! (Yuck!  )

With Zappos headed to the old civic center, it is really going to liven up downtown Vegas.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 9, 2012)

ricoba said:


> the local media were touting that the Smith Center is geared more towards a locals audience. .


Maybe so, but I'm sure they'll be happy to sell tickets to tourists, too!


----------



## sologirl (Apr 10, 2012)

*It was a bad show*

Viva Elvis was more like a high-school revue with trampolines than a Cirque show. The singers weren't horrible, but were doing different takes on the songs, which was ok, but it wasn't what you'd expect from Cirque.

Love, however, is amazing!


----------

